
Why are there 5 chicken emoji but no Dinosaur Emoji? - rockyour99
https://www.dinosauremoji.com
======
teamhappy
Aren't chickens dinosaurs?!

------
triplesec
not to mention dragon emoji

~~~
kels
There is a dragon emoji! Edit: doesn't work in HN,
[http://emojipedia.org/dragon/](http://emojipedia.org/dragon/)

------
hasenj
This sounds like a big joke.

I'd rather emoji be removed from Unicode.

~~~
dec0dedab0de
Does it bother you that people enjoy a part of something that is otherwise
boring? Users clamoring for the newest emoji's is the main thing driving
adoption of updated unicode standards, that is surely a good thing.

~~~
Pxtl
Yes, but emoji are endlessly growing and politicized in a way Unicode
shouldn't be.

A global standard for emoji is a great idea, but Unicode isn't the right place
for it.

